# Independence Day Table



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 4, 2014)

A bit of a stretch... But it's made of wood haha. Gonna make some neighbors mad tonight. Happy Independence Day y'all

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2014)

Have a great time.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 4, 2014)

And a safe time Jonathan.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 4, 2014)

Shew, that was fun. We ended up with just over 100 artillery shells. Didn't have any extra fuses, so we took and zip tied 6 together and two of us lit them together. Add in the six 500g cakes, and countless fountains, sparklers, etc... And we ended up with a curbie full of empty boxes, and about 10 very excited kids. 

I love fireworks haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------

